

In-flight Wi-Fi is “direct link” to hackers - privong
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/in-flight-wi-fi-is-direct-link-to-hackers/

======
ocdtrekkie
This is one of those cases I absolutely think there should be no common
hardware or connection. A plane's control system should not have any physical
connection to public facing systems except for maybe sharing the same power
source.

